# Ten Ways I Can Tell There Is Going To Be an Early Spring



## firebroad (Feb 28, 2012)

1.    The crocuses are in full bloom!
2.    The daffodils are ten inches tall, and in bud.
3.    The cat is shedding.  A lot.
4.    The skunks are mating.  Phew.
5.    The stinkbugs are waking up.  I have found 2 staggering around the living room looking for coffee.
6.    The birds are checking out the birdhouse in my back yard.
7.    The groundhogs, whether they see their shadows or not, are nosing around.
8.    The geese have returned to the meadow.
9.    The fish are returning to the streams.
10.    Men are itching to fish.

--What signs have you observed?


----------



## Stump_Branch (Feb 28, 2012)

Im scratching to wade in morgans run for some trout...


----------



## firebroad (Feb 28, 2012)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> Im scratching to wade in morgans run for some trout...



Let me know when dinner is. ;-)


----------



## fossil (Feb 28, 2012)

Actually, today this is what I'm observing.   :smirk:


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Actually, today this is what I'm observing.   :smirk:



Yep, still winter here (albeit, mild).  Nothing blooming or growing (except my anticipation of spring) at this point.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2012)

when y'all see me at the Walmarts in my mankini you'll know its spring. nuff said.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 28, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> when y'all see me at the Walmarts in my mankini you'll know its spring. nuff said.



Oh my.  Pictures?

On second thought... :bug:


----------



## jimbom (Feb 28, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> when y'all see me at the Walmarts in my mankini you'll know its spring. nuff said.


Thread killer.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> firebroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who you kiddin...everyone knows you gots one too.  ;-) ....well, they do now anyways.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pictures exist, therefore it never happened.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont know what the big deal is....I sorta picture myself as Tarzan....with suspenders added to my loincloth. I just wish this look would catch on. I have great idear for suspender kiosks.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG

I just looked one of these things up.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> I just looked of of these things up.



You just HAD to, didn't ya? :sick:


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> I just looked of of these things up.



SEE! Tarzan...with suspenders! Tell me that doesn't say "Springtime" all over it.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 28, 2012)

I think Delta's shows a bit more of his Merkin than those ones


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 28, 2012)

I just threw up a lil bit in my mouth......just a lil..... :shut:  :lol:


----------



## rottiman (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup, signs of spring..................we're down to about 2 1/2 feet of snow in the bush.  We've been able to see pavement on the road for more than 2 days.  We're only supposed to get 4" of snow tomorrow.  and last but not least, it is only supposed to drop down to +2 degrees F tonight.  LOL


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I just threw up a lil bit in my mouth......just a lil..... :shut:  :lol:



this is a sign of early spring?? odd.


----------



## fossil (Feb 28, 2012)

Seriously thinking about euthanizing this thread.   :-/


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2012)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Yup, signs of spring..................we're down to about 2 1/2 feet of snow in the bush.  We've been able to see pavement on the road for more than 2 days.  We're only supposed to get 4" of snow tomorrow.  and last but not least, it is only supposed to drop down to +2 degrees F tonight.  LOL



I've heard of this "snow" you talk about.....never seen it though. I'll go crazy if I have to keep looking at all this brown grass, and brown trees. Its just too much brown. I could go for some snow to cover it up, or spring just needs to be here already...enough of the brown-ness. I dont even have a sad grey pile of snow, with random garbage frozen in it, to kick over here.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 28, 2012)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> rottiman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WMUR says 6-10" across NH tomorrow.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 28, 2012)

I heard the _conk-a-reeee_ of a red winged black bird this morning.
Didn't see it, just heard it, and another way off in the distance.
That usually is a sign of Spring here.
A bit early.

The wild crocuses are blooming and the daffodils are just starting to push up, but I'm in Ma.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 28, 2012)

1. I know it is almost spring because those lil friggin chipmunks are fiddling around a lot outside....one scared the crap outta me the other day when I was outside....ok I was partaking in a nice cigar....he still scared me...he ran in between my legs...  

2. I know it is almost spring because my parrot Freeway is starting to molt...(he loses his feathers and grows new ones)....that is a time that I dread because 4 years ago he broke a new blood feather on Good Friday and he was bleeding to death and I had to take him to the vet....
Lazer surgery and 300 bucks later he was fine.....but he was a repeat offender and broke another one the year later.....I have my eye on him let me tell ya... >:-( 

3. I do not say it is officially spring till the "spring peepers" start peeping...that is usually late March...near my Birthday...  
I love them peepers...


----------



## taxidermist (Feb 28, 2012)

In Mi its goes like this for me....

Sand hill cranes

red wing black  birds

wood cock

turkey buzzards

Blue birds checking out houses.

So far I have only seen the first 2

The robins and blue birds have been wintering around here for the last 5 years so we really dont go by them anymore.

Rob


----------



## Dix (Feb 29, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Seriously thinking about euthanizing this thread.   :-/


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 29, 2012)

Bring it, Got one more trip up north planned for some snowmobiling this weekend.

As for signs of spring, the dog had a tick on him this past saturday and i heard birds chirping outside the other morning. this sure has been an odd winter. 



			
				Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 29, 2012)

The urine in the subway does not smell like apple cider anymore.


----------



## dorkweed (Feb 29, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> 1.    The crocuses are in full bloom!
> 2.    The daffodils are ten inches tall, and in bud.
> 3.    The cat is shedding.  A lot.
> 4.    The skunks are mating.  Phew.
> ...






Three of my best Buds wives are pregnant!   And it wasn't even a cold winter............what were they thinking????


----------



## nate379 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm guessing still around another month to go here till spring really kicks in, though the days are getting longer.

My folks up in Maine are still seeing below zero temps.  Nothing like on the slope here though.  Deadhorse was just over -50* today.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 29, 2012)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> The urine in the subway does not smell like apple cider anymore.



 :bug:  :lol:  :exclaim:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 29, 2012)

No Robins here yet, but I'm burning Aspen during the day, sure sign of spring.


----------



## oldspark (Feb 29, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Actually, today this is what I'm observing.   :smirk:


 Is that your house?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 29, 2012)

Well . . . I think we're still a few weeks away from Spring up here . . . but the sap is running and we seem to have more hours of daylight and next month Town Meeting Season begins which is typically followed by the birds, flowers, pussywillows and Mud Season.


----------



## zelachowski (Feb 29, 2012)

We've been having Robins on the fields and the frost heave signs are up. Our two miles of dirt road are like riding on rails during warm days(aka stuck in the ruts). Winter storm warning is up for today and tomorrow, now I have to go down to the barn and put the back blade on again. Only snow drops are coming up so far, still feels like winter.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 29, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Well . . . I think we're still a few weeks away from Spring up here . . . but the sap is running and we seem to have more hours of daylight and next month Town Meeting Season begins which is typically followed by the birds, flowers, pussywillows and Mud Season.



Not in the LEAST looking forward to Mud.  Always seems that that is when I need to work outside the most.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 29, 2012)

spring must be close...someone just tried to have a Red Sox conversation with me....baseball not really my sport.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 29, 2012)

see below sign.


----------



## fossil (Mar 1, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 1, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spectacular place indeed! Cheers!


----------



## Jack Straw (Mar 1, 2012)

This is the earliet I have ever seen the Jehovah's Witnesses out. Usually they wait until May to bother me. The Mormons can't be far behind.


----------



## oldspark (Mar 1, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 1, 2012)

It's 72 here and the ladies are out on the rye.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 2, 2012)

It was below zero here this morning.  :lol:


----------



## firebroad (Mar 2, 2012)

Dairyman said:
			
		

> It's 72 here and the ladies are out on the rye.



Wow.  Your ladies are lovely.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 2, 2012)

No sign of spring here. We just got a wet heavy snow a couple days ago, and are due for another starting this afternoon.
When branches start snapping off trees, does that mean spring is here. I'm trying to see the spring in things, but it's not working.
However, the forecast is calling for 50's by mid-month. We may just transition straight to summer.
The glass is half full, the glass is half full,..........


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 2, 2012)

3 signs here:
1. My maple tree is spitting all over the windshield, a definite sign of running sap...
(Hmmm....Running Sap...wasn't he one of the HEKAWI tribe on "F Troop?")
2. Saw a Red Wing Blackbird yesterday in a swampy area, sitting on a cattail...
3. The Weeping Willows have started to turn golden & are the ONLY color other 
than the dark grey tree trunks & dirty white snow that I can see out of my office 
window...50 degrees & rainy tomorrow, may cause some buds to start appearing 
on the end of the branches in my other maples...


----------



## basod (Mar 2, 2012)

Found the first 2 snakes of the season today.  The first a big king laying up by the garage - I would have gotten a pic, but the dogs were harassing it and didn't want either it or the dogs getting hurt.

then a small dirt snake when I was scooping some leaves off the pool cover.

One of the guys I work with always has the old farmers almanac vague statements like - when the daffodils are blooming gotta watch out for the copperheads. Of course I inquired if copperheads liked daffodils :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 2, 2012)

Foot a snow yestidey. Dag nabbit.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Foot a snow yestidey. Dag nabbit.



Dang.  I want no part of that.  Warming up now, so our snow will start going away.  Stay warm.  Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 2, 2012)

Stayed home- worked and made a sculpture yesterday (fairly productive). Had 7" when I woke up, and it snowed all day.

Weird rain/snow line- normally there's a wide area of slush. This time it dropped off quickly.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw 5 V's of geese today...and I heard the birdies singing yesterday morning at 5 am when I was going to work...(yeah I said 5 am dammit.. >:-(  :shut: )
38 degrees here today and damp...so I got the 30 fired up....


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 3, 2012)

No signs just yet here! Just got 7" of white chit dumped on us! I hope its the last harrah, But you never know!

Does me having spring fever really bad count?


----------



## iskiatomic (Mar 3, 2012)

OK. let's knock this crap off! It's winter DAMNIT!! and I need to play. I was in northern Vermont last weekend, 3-4 FEET of white gold. The flowers and birds and all that other $#!+ can wait. Winter has just started


KC


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 3, 2012)

iskiatomic said:
			
		

> The flowers and birds and all that other $#!+ can wait.
> 
> KC




KC, you ain't gonna have no flowers or grass on your property anyways.....from rippin that Skidoo through that yard of yours every Friday nite.... :smirk:  :lol:   

Time to find yourself a nice girl to keep your a$$ in line mister... :lol:


----------



## iskiatomic (Mar 3, 2012)

> KC, you ainâ€™t gonna have no flowers or grass on your property anywaysâ€¦..from rippin that Skidoo through that yard of yours every Friday niteâ€¦.



Just a little less to mow

KC


----------



## nate379 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gonna head out in a bit to snowblow the drive.  Been spitting off and on since last night, got maybe 3" or so.

Next week they are saying up to 10-11" looks like.  Not that I put much faith in that though, either it will be 50* and sunny or we end up with 2 feet.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 4, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> 1.    The crocuses are in full bloom!
> 2.    The daffodils are ten inches tall, and in bud.
> 3.    The cat is shedding.  A lot.
> 4.    The skunks are mating.  Phew.
> ...



In the 40's on Friday, high 30's today with strong winds with the lows Monday & Tuesday at 2.


zap


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 4, 2012)

In the 40â€™s on Friday, high 30â€™s today with strong winds with the lows Monday & Tuesday at 2.
zap 

Then 50+ on Wednesday. Is that a sign of Spring? 50+? Usually is. Isn't guys? :grrr: Hello?


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2012)

Flowering willow-cherry that my wife bought several years ago has buds on it . . . and even though we got a bunch of snow the other day most of it disappeared with the rain and warm temps . . . we're moving fast into Spring . . . skipped right over Winter for the most part. Only two rides on the sled this Winter.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 6, 2012)

Time for the fire poker dipped in tar on fire to poke out my eyes ! Those thongs are a disgrace to man kind litterally !

Pete


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 6, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:
			
		

> Time for the fire poker dipped in tar on fire to poke out my eyes ! Those thongs are a disgrace to man kind litterally !
> 
> Pete



That's only because they weren't swimming- then they'd be a disgrace littorally


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Pallet Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First giggle of the morning - thanks AP. :cheese:


----------



## firebroad (Mar 6, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Pallet Pete said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A disgrace to man, but an insult to women.  Ugh.  Kinda reminds me of those fake wrestlers they used to have on Saturday TV.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 6, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT???? That wrestling was fake? 

Next thing you're going to tell me that there is no such thing as UFOs, BigFoot or the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 6, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> firebroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all true.  Elvis just told me so.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 6, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I know you're making up lies . . . everyone knows Elvis is working at Burger King in Montana. I believe he is the Assistant Manager at one of the stores in Billings.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 6, 2012)

Now I know you're making up lies . . . everyone knows Elvis is working at Burger King in Montana. I believe he is the Assistant Manager at one of the stores in Billings. [/quote]

Shame on you for calling me a liar.  I'm telling the Easter Bunny on you.  :kiss:  Bet he doesn't bring you a Mankini for easter. :roll:


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 6, 2012)

firebroad said:
			
		

> Now I know you're making up lies . . . everyone knows Elvis is working at Burger King in Montana. I believe he is the Assistant Manager at one of the stores in Billings.



Shame on you for calling me a liar.  I'm telling the Easter Bunny on you.  :kiss:  Bet he doesn't bring you a Mankini for easter. :roll:[/quote]

D'oh . . . please . . . I retract it all . . . just don't rat me out to EB . . . I really wanted a mankini for the summer swim season (that would be July 4th here in Maine.)


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 6, 2012)

Firstly, wrestling is NOT fake...its scripted. Totally different. 
Secondly, Few things test your security in "man-ness" like a mankini. You gotta be super tough, like myself, in order to deal with the jeering, and snickering, and pointing, and the little kids saying "mommy, why is that man's underwear pulled up over his shoulders?"...and the jeering, and snickering. 

you wont be laughing when you see me at the Olympics this summer, doing the high dive in my mankini....you'll be too jealous to laugh...jealous cuz I'm on TV...but I'll wave to you, to rub it in.

YOu know how I know its almost spring? Daylight Losing Time is this Sunday! Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 6, 2012)

Bob Mould actually took a break from music to write scripts for wrestling (yes- THAT Bob Mould). That is one of the most unexpected, out there things that I could have imagined.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 6, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> firebroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'oh . . . please . . . I retract it all . . . just don't rat me out to EB . . . I really wanted a mankini for the summer swim season (that would be July 4th here in Maine.) [/quote]

No way guys Elvis presided over my cousins wedding in vegas DU! What a bunch of weirdoes you are  :cheese: 

Pete


----------



## nate379 (Mar 6, 2012)

Argh, more snow again, looks like about 8-10" worth this time.  At this rate it'll be July before this is all gone!


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 6, 2012)

One sure way that is an indicator of spring, less members logged in.


Another sure way is seeing just how far a thread can get off topic and not be shut down!


----------



## taxidermist (Mar 6, 2012)

The seagulls did not like the 20" of fresh snow we got up north last weekend.


Rob


----------



## cricketfarmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I shaved off my winter beard. My wife considers this to be a true sign that spring has sprung.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 7, 2012)

cricketfarmer said:
			
		

> I shaved off my winter beard. My wife considers this to be a true sign that spring has sprung.


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 7, 2012)

cricketfarmer said:
			
		

> I shaved off my winter beard. My wife considers this to be a true sign that spring has sprung.



A friend that teaches biology claims that his beard goes into estivation (sort of the opposite of hibernation- sleeps in the summer)


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 7, 2012)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> One sure way that is an indicator of spring, less members logged in.
> 
> 
> Another sure way is seeing just how far a thread can get off topic and not be shut down!



I've noticed that the amount of posts have slowed up quite a bit . . . still winter here although temps today are on the mild side . . . supposed to be even warmer tomorrow . . . looks like that third ride of the year might not happen if I don't take off a day or two soon.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 7, 2012)

cricketfarmer said:
			
		

> I shaved off my winter beard. My wife considers this to be a true sign that spring has sprung.



HehHeh . . . around here some barbers only see some customers once a year . . . when they come in during the Spring for their annual haircut and beard shaving (although some barbers don't do the shaving any more so then it's up to the individual.)


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 7, 2012)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Argh, more snow again, looks like about 8-10" worth this time.  At this rate it'll be July before this is all gone!



Just booked my flight for Alaska last night Nate . . . I'll be up to go sledding . . . I mean snowmachining . . . on June 25th and will be leaving on the 4th.


----------

